# Doc Bar



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

This might be the wrong forum and a stupid question, but what exactly did he do? I don't know how to explain it to my parents because we bought a mare with him not to far in her pedigree. Also is Straight From Sickum or Doc Olena have any importance? Some people here seem to recognize the names.

Here is my mares pedigree.
Sickum Doc Olena Paint


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I just took this off of allbreedpedigree.com

I LOVE doc bar horses...your mare is pretty well bred..


leading sire of AQHA Champions, 
NCHA Champions, and Arena ROMs. 
AQHA Hall of Fame 
Stallion Offspring Record, 
World Champion , WP, CUT, WCH, HUS, 
Reserve World Champion , CUT, Top Ten World Show , Superior Halter , AQHA High Point Halter , CUT, Superior Performance , AQHA Champion , ROM Halter ROM Performance , Performance Point Earners, Hall of Fame , NCHA & AQHA Offspring earned $1,178,484 in cutting. 
SIRE OF: Wrld Ch 9, Resrve Wrld Ch 4, Top Ten World Show Offspring, Superior Halter. 14.275%fnd


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Doc O Lena was a World Champion cutting horse as was his full brother (Dry Doc), mother (Poco Lena) and father (Doc Bar).


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

NicoleS11 said:


> I just took this off of allbreedpedigree.com
> 
> I LOVE doc bar horses...your mare is pretty well bred..
> 
> ...




Awesome, I never really looked into Doc Bar, never thought I would own one. Do you know anything else on any others in her pedigree?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Just to share*

This is the girl I bought last Saturday, ironically she is turning 13 tomorrow. She was rescued and you can't tell until you are really close to her, she use to be way worse the girl I bought her from gave me pictures of what she looked like 3 months ago two days after she was rescued. She is possibly pregnant, I think the stallion she was running with has Doc Bar in his bloodlines as well though I'm not sure.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

<3 Doc Bar 

Good luck with your new girl! She's cute!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, it is needed. She needs lots of food and love.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your new horse is "power packed" with line breeding both on her Sire's side and Dam's side. The top side is the Sire's bloodline and the bottom side is her Dam's bloodline. On your horse's top and bottom she is line bred Doc Bar and line bred Poco Bueno. Poco Bueno was also an awesome Champion and a Foundation QH Sire. I also saw she is line bred to Texas Dandy. 

Not intending to worry you, but you might want to research the genetic condition HERDA. It is a condition related to closely related Poco Bueno line breeding. The AQHA can give you full details on HERDA. 

Enjoy your new girl!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Would HERDA show up on her papers? I just recieved them a few days ago, though the bank didn't have her original papers so we have to wait for those.

My aunt wants to teach me how to show for some reason, she got all excited when I said my mare's name. Though I did notice that as well, she is bred to Doc O'lena on each side so that puts Doc bar and Poco Lena and many others in her bloodlines twice.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not certain HERDA would be noted on her registration certificate. HERDA is a relatively new discovery in the genetic formula of closely line bred Poco Bueno horses.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

You really need to get her DNA tested. With that much line breeding there is a great risk the baby could have Herda if she is bred. Nothing is worse than seeing a horse with their skin falling off. :-( Right now I don't believe AQHA requires it on the papers.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

You really need to get her DNA tested. With that much line breeding there is a great risk the baby could have Herda if she is bred. Nothing is worse than seeing a horse with their skin falling off. :-( Right now I don't believe AQHA requires it on the papers.

We have a gelding who is Doc Bar grandson, there are so many out there. Your horse would be more bred for penning, cutting with the bloodlines, but if you take some good pictures of both sides, front and back with her squared up the pros on here can probably tell you what she is built for.

Good luck she is a pretty girl.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

You know I suggested contacting the AQHA about HERDA, but then I thought maybe your girl is APHA registered. Since Poco Bueno and Doc Bar are AQHA registered horses that is why I referred to that association. If your mare is registered with the APHA they will know the details also on HERDA.

ETA: Like already suggested getting a DNA test done is probably a good idea.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, she is registered with APHA. I will look into blood testing and contacting the banker again for information on HERDA. Can some describe the issue to me? She has rain rot but is it possible I just think it is rain rot and it be something different?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

It could be. But most likely just Rain Rot. I would call APHA and ask them how much to have the HERDA test ran. If I remember correctly it is $40.00.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

$40.00 Isn't that bad at all. I might get into that so we know for sure.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I like the sire. Champion Reiner and Roper. Nice. She should go in any direction you want to go.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm wanting to start something with her, not sure on what though, got to wait until she is healthy again.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If her conformation is half as good as her bloodlines, she should be a wonderful all around horse. If you would be interested in showing in some cow horse classes, she should take to that naturally.


----------



## braford (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello :0) I'm new here, nice to meet you all! We have raised registered Quarters & Paints for almost 30 years.


Your mare is beautiful & has awesome bloodlines. Good food & love will take her where she needs to be :0) 



We stand a red dun AQHA stallion who is Doc Bar bred and I am a big Lightning Bar fan. I love researching bloodlines. If you are interested, the Quarter Horse Legends books tell lots of great stories about these horses.

As far as your mare goes for HERDA, she would have shown signs of it by now, so don't worry about her, it would be good to test her if you plan to breed her. Both parents would have to have the gene to get a foal with herda, so if she has the gene, you just breed to a stallion who does not. The number of carriers looks like quite a few but last I had heard actual diagnosed cases were just over 200 in like 30 years. Might be more now but most of the vets I know here in Minnesota have never seen a case of HERDA. Great to know about but not all that common here. But then I am not in the middle of cutting horse country, you might see it more common there.


I was much more worried about HYPP.

Enjoy your beautiful mare :0) Jo


here's some HERDA info:

The disease is found primarily in the American Quarter Horse, specifically in cutting horse lines. Affected horses have been found to trace to the stallion Poco Bueno, or possibly, farther back to one of his ancestors.[1] Researchers have now named four deceased Quarter Horse stallions that were carriers and produced at least one affacted HERDA foal; they are Dry Doc, Doc O'Lena, Great Pine, and Zippo Pine Bar. These stallions all trace to Poco Bueno through his son and daughter Poco Pine and Poco Lena. Other breeds affected are the American Paint Horse (APHA), and the Appaloosa (ApHC) and any other breed registry that allows outcrossing to AQHA horses.
HERDA is characterized by abnormal skin along the back that tears or rips easily and heals into disfiguring scars. The skin is loose, and hyper-elastic in affected horses. Symptoms typically don’t appear until the horse is subjected to pressure or injury on their back, neck or hips, usually around two yrs of age. However foals can show signs when injured, while other horses mature and only show signs in the joints. 

The expected lifespan of an affected horse is 2–4 years. There is currently no cure for this disease. To prevent it from occurring, the only solution is not to breed horses who both carry the HERDA gene.


----------



## braford (Apr 10, 2011)

as far as rain rot goes, try an iodine based shampoo . . .

so far the AQHA lists no HERDA info on registration papers . . .

they do have notations for HYPP

:0) Jo


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

She might be in foal, we aren't positive and I think the stallion has Doc Bar bloodlines as well. I can't remember, but if she does foal I will be getting the stallion's pedigree so I can register the foal, then I will know his bloodlines, all I was told was he was registered.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a friend who owns an afflicted HERDA paint mare. Don't think for a second that the AQHA or APHA are doing anything to protect the horses and owners in their assoiations by even admitting that HERDA is a problem in their gene pool. They do not require any testing of breeding stock and if you do test, your results will not be included on the papers (unlike HYPP that mandate it for AQHA registration). They appear to more intested in protecting the legacy of certain stallions than protecting the future generations. 

The good news is your mare isn't afflicted. If she were, she most likely wouldn't be alive or she would have disfiguring scaring over her back that there would be no question as to her status. Doc O'Lena is one of the very few named known carriers so since she is double bred DO, she very likely could be a carrier. That would be important if she were ever bred. If she is a carrier, if you choose a non carrier, she cannot produce an afflicted foal but will produce another carrier 50% of the time. There is also another potential carrier, Bueno Chex, on the top side. UC Davis does the hair test for $40.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

If your beautiful sweet mare might be with foal to be certain your Vet can palpate her or better yet do an ultra sound to see if there is a fetus there in one of the "horns" of her uterus.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

candandy49 said:


> If your beautiful sweet mare might be with foal to be certain your Vet can palpate her or better yet do an ultra sound to see if there is a fetus there in one of the "horns" of her uterus.


I know, the vet is coming out tomorrow to check her over. I don't want to stress the girl out with a palpation or ultrasound, I may see if the vet can hear a heartbeat or something. Though I've noticed definite kicks on the side of her stomach.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

She won't even feel an ultrasound and a palpation is not a big stressful thing for a horse either. Just get it done so that you know an approximate date and can plan accordingly.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> She won't even feel an ultrasound and a palpation is not a big stressful thing for a horse either. Just get it done so that you know an approximate date and can plan accordingly.


I have a reason for not wanting to palpate or ultrasound her, I'll show a picture tomorrow and I think some will agree with my reasoning. Though yes, I wish I could get a palpation done, though who knows what the vet will want to do tomorrow.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't have anything to tell you that hasn't already been said..I love Doc Bar..My gelding is Doc Bar bred and I just love the build of his bloodline..

Your mare is very cute..I love her legs..It looks like she walked through wet paint..I hope everything is fine for you and everything works out!! Enjoy her!!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> I don't have anything to tell you that hasn't already been said..I love Doc Bar..My gelding is Doc Bar bred and I just love the build of his bloodline..
> 
> Your mare is very cute..I love her legs..It looks like she walked through wet paint..I hope everything is fine for you and everything works out!! Enjoy her!!


Thank you, like I said earlier, she is a sweet heart and I don't how she was abused with how sweet and loving she is. She follows me around like a lost puppy...

Tomorrow we will have her on the right track vet wise, kind of antipating how she will act with the vet.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

I just wanted to say your mare is ADORABLE! I love love love looooove her coloring :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you again, I love her coloring as well. Her stockings are just adorable to me.


----------

